# Scoops!



## damascusmaker (Jun 30, 2015)

These were great. Had a round bottom round roast ground into hamburger. Mixed about a pound of it with a little bbq sauce, salsa, spices, cheddar and chopped jalapeños then rolled the balls in my own rub. About 20 minutes in heavy smoke around 300. Got the idea from a BGE cookbook but used what I like and had rather than following their plan exactly.













IMG_0376.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Jun 30, 2015


----------



## oddball (Jul 1, 2015)

nifty idea.  might have to give that one a shot.


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 1, 2015)

What are they sitting in? Muffin cups?


----------



## tropics (Jul 1, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> What are they sitting in? Muffin cups?


Look like Nacho Scoops to me.

Richie


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 1, 2015)

That is a cool idea I will have to steal. Looks tasty!

Did the scoops stay crispy??


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, Crispy enough with a slightly chewey  greasy bottom. The book called for 350F.  Book is Smoke it Like a Pro on The Big Green Egg & other ceramic cookers. My UDS worked fine! The beauty is to make them up with what you like. I'm thinking next time they will have some pulled pork concoction in them!

 













IMG_0378.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Jul 1, 2015






Matt


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 1, 2015)

Sounds good. Thanks Matt!


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm new and just learning. This was quick, easy and good.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/190461/first-build-and-new-operator


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 1, 2015)

I am doing this as we speak. Trying a little smoke at 200 then bump to 350 to finish.


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 1, 2015)

218R,

Hope the turn out good for you.


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 1, 2015)

I'll get some pics here soon. They turned out pretty good. Kids loved them!!!

I used regular 80-20 ground beef and it was a bit greasy, but not bad.

1&1/2 lbs gb

salt, pepper, garlic, a few bread crumbs and co jack cheese.

I smoked them at 200 for about 20min, then finished at 350 for about 15min.













IMG_20150701_175115860.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Jul 1, 2015


















IMG_20150701_180645599.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Jul 1, 2015


















IMG_20150701_185329558.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Jul 1, 2015


















IMG_20150701_185338873.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Jul 1, 2015


















IMG_20150701_185948843.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Jul 1, 2015






Thanks for the idea Matt!


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

You gotta give this finger food a name.







  what to call it


----------



## ak1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Jack rabbit poops!


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 1, 2015)

JP61 said:


> You gotta give this finger food a name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea! I dunno???? Cabage patch kids??


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

They need a chunk of bacon on top!


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

Crunchy Beef Droppings


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 1, 2015)

JP61 said:


> They need a chunk of bacon on top!


Agreed. And as I stated above, a leaner mix would do well with all the cheese and 80/20 it was a bit greasy. But bacon is a natural step.

I saw this post today and, ding! Supper plans. I have gb in the freezer but no bacon.

Not trying to hijack the thread, just wanted to let Matt know his post was put to use!


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 1, 2015)

CBD's! I like it.

Do a poll??


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

Maybe a small "drain" hole can be poked in the bottom?


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 1, 2015)

No problem 218R. The point of posting is to expand on an idea. Thanks for the photos. I'm liking the drain hole idea and wondering what other things we can put in them. Sausage?


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 2, 2015)

Ground turkey might work well.  That's what I use for my smoked meatloaf. I'm doing a brisket Sat, might pop a tray of these in for mid day appetizers!


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 2, 2015)

The possibilities are endless of what we could stuff them with.

After more thought and the final result, I don't think a drain hole is needed.

Gonna do more next week for a family event where apps are the whole menu.

Still need to come up with a name.

Crunch Balls??

Scoop Turds??

Throw out your thoughts for a name.


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 2, 2015)

In the book they are called "FRITACOS FANTASTICOS". We can do better! They used the other brand of corn chip scoops, a little smaller and more irregular.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Smokin218R said:


> The possibilities are endless of what we could stuff them with.
> 
> After more thought and the final result, I don't think a drain hole is needed.
> 
> ...


Scoop poops.


----------



## delbbq (Jul 10, 2015)

"Pooper Scoopers"


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 19, 2015)

My buddy Tony's wife's birthday was this weekend and they had a party at their house so I decided to make some of these as appetizers.  I used 1 pound of ground turkey with some minced onions & grarlic, a bunch of cheader cheese and some Honey/Chipolele BBQ sauce.  That made 24 meatballs.  When I put them on the chip, they seemed to big to me -- out of proportion.  So I put another chip on top!  Smoked at 275 for about 30 minutes until IT reached 170.  Boy were the good and a huge hit at the party.  The second chip worked great as it remained crunchy.













image.jpg



__ floridasteve
__ Jul 19, 2015


----------



## mowin (Jul 19, 2015)

Moose turds...

Definitely have to try them.


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 20, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> My buddy Tony's wife's birthday was this weekend and they had a party at their house so I decided to make some of these as appetizers. I used 1 pound of ground turkey with some minced onions & grarlic, a bunch of cheader cheese and some Honey/Chipolele BBQ sauce. That made 24 meatballs. When I put them on the chip, they seemed to big to me -- out of proportion. So I put another chip on top! Smoked at 275 for about 30 minutes until IT reached 170. Boy were the good and a huge hit at the party. The second chip worked great as it remained crunchy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ad lib! Looks Good!


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 20, 2015)

Good job FloridaSteve!


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 13, 2015)

Just wanted to let you guys know, we have made these several times since.

Always seem to be a hit.

P.S. Still needs a name...


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 13, 2015)

I was just saying the other day that I needed to make more of these!


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 13, 2015)

I forgot (until revisiting the thread) about your top chip. @FloridaSteve

Gonna give that a whirl.


----------

